# Leftover Evaporated Milk ideas?



## mackeeg

Ok I have about 2/3-3/4 cup evaporated milk leftover. What can I do with it??


----------



## StirBlue

You could make a smoothie, add it to oatmeal, make a thicker mac & cheese sauce.  Use it for french toast.  Makes good gravy.  
   But...how long should you keep it?


----------



## auntdot

I like to add it to coffee as I would milk or cream.


----------



## Katie H

If you can't use it within a time to keep it from spoiling, measure it into a freezer-type container.  Mark the amount, date it and freeze until you can use it.


----------



## Sararwelch

You could use it in a flan recipe - if you don't have enough, combine it with regular milk to make the amount needed for the recipe. You can also use it to make a white sauce for pasta, lasagna, etc.


----------



## Shunka

It will stay good in the fridge for awhile until you need it or do as everyone here has suggested.


----------



## Constance

You can add it to gravy or white sauce. Kim made sausage gravy for brunch on Sunday, and used the evaporated milk he had left from making fudge. He likes it in his coffee, too.


----------



## CharlieD

Put some ice in the glass add evaporated milk the same amount of chocolat liqueur, splash of vodka, splash of sprite, enjoy.

P.S. Vodka is optional.


----------



## Constance

CharlieD said:
			
		

> Put some ice in the glass add evaporated milk the same amount of chocolat liqueur, splash of vodka, splash of sprite, enjoy



Now you're talkin' my language, Charlie!


----------



## XeniA

Sautee small-ish pieces of either chicken or pork fillet in some butter, adding in plenty of freshly-ground black pepper. When just about done (to your liking), add the evaporated milk then a HEALTHY splash of a nice sweet sherry. Let it all bubble up a bit, then serve (particularly scrumptious with some fresh fried potatoes which are a bit more delicate to use to sop up the extra sauce than one's tongue).

We fight over this sauce at our house. It's just amazing! Yes, you could use cream instead (and we have done so) but the evaporated milk in this case is just as good.


----------



## urmaniac13

I am with auntdot, they are wonderful in your tea or coffee.  So much richer and creamier, almost make you want to use it all the time instead of plain milk!!


----------

